# Add more cushion on the top of the feet



## housley85 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm strategizing on how to remove the insane pain on top of my feet. I really don't have time to try on dozens of boots and work my way to the perfect combo - I get about 5 days of riding a year, so my four year old Burton Moto's needs to get the job done. They're absolutely decently comfortable and feel great right up until I strap myself in and go riding - takes 10-15 min and then I experience massive pain on the top of my feet which after a while pulsates through the whole foot - but it definitely starts up on the pressure points where the bindings secure the boot.

I'm thinking that if I can just get some more cushioning on top of the feet, it'll (while perhaps removing some manouverability or whatever) ease some of the pain. Is there any way to go about this? Could you line the inner boot with some type of padding or something to provide more comfort?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

per your other binding thread...get some new and proper fitting boots


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

What's most likely is that your boots create a pressure point on top of the feet, hence the insane pain. Adding more cushioning will cause even more pain.

You need new boots, at least it's not pain in the side of the feet like I get as I have wide feet and the wide boot options are rubbish


----------



## housley85 (Nov 29, 2015)

Loki said:


> What's most likely is that your boots create a pressure point on top of the feet, hence the insane pain. Adding more cushioning will cause even more pain.
> 
> You need new boots, at least it's not pain in the side of the feet like I get as I have wide feet and the wide boot options are rubbish


Thanks! If so, what am I looking for in a pair of boots if I got high instep/arches?


----------



## Loki (Mar 6, 2015)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-43.html

I would read this thread, then if that didn't help, maybe post there and see if any of the resident boot experts could help you.

I don't know enough about it, I'm wearing a pair of Burton SLX which are a stiff boot, but really comfy. They hurt on the sides of both feet after a days riding though as I have wide feet. But there is only 3 pairs of Wide boots on the market as far as I know.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

high instep/arch...insoles with high arch...or custom insoles with high arch

look at the boot faq sticky


----------

